# Mixed G-12 Coolant AND REGULAR



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

So I just mixed my g-12 stuff with the green junk. I did not know any better and was late to work. After reading the manual and finding nothing on specifics I put in the stuff I had in the garage. I now know the mistake I have made and look to correct it.
Is there a simple way I can can do a flush here at home? What will the mixed coolant do to the vehicle if left as is?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Mixed G-12 Coolant AND REGULAR (GoGetterW8)*

if left as it the coolant mix will gunk up and be a bad thing. You can flush your system with a water hose or something. When you refill your system you will want to use G12 and distilled water. 1/2 and 1/2 with the G12 and H2O mix


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

Also, it can cause internal corrosion, if left in too long. The G-12 coolant has anti-corrosive agent in it. Mixing will compromise that agent.
Cheers,
Chuck


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Mixed G-12 Coolant AND REGULAR (GoGetterW8)*

GoGetter - have you had a problem with your coolant level dropping when it gets REALLY cold? Curious, 'cause I'm hunting for the source of a misterious level drop in both my W8 and my wife's 4.2l Treg.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Mixed G-12 Coolant AND REGULAR (alaskadub)*

gogetter and alaskadub, have either of you considered joining the W8 Forum?
http://www.mjg.com works for now, but it was moved a few days ago.
gogetter - also consider checking out neuwerks.com here in the Twin Cities.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Mixed G-12 Coolant AND REGULAR (BlueSteW8)*

GoGetterW8,
Check out Metric Auto Parts if you are looking for a lower cost alternative to the local dealer(s) in the Cities.
They work on VW/ Audis, have a good reputation, and stock goodies like Pentosin G12 coolant, oils, tranny fluid, power steering fluid etc.
They carry Pentosin Pento High Performance 5W-40, and Pentospeed 0W-30VS for the W8.
G12 is most expensive at the Audi dealer, cheaper at VW, cheapest at Metric (they also have a store in St. Louis Park, no service there though). I guess G12 would be even more expensive at Porsche?


----------



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank for the advice. I did have the flush done. I wish I would have looked sooner because I had westside do it but I would have gone to metric. Next time I guess. I just found the neuwerks site the other day too. Wish I could have been in on the ice racing. What else do I need to know about dubs in the twin cities?


----------



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

Fogive me but how do I join the W8 forum?


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (GoGetterW8)*

They moved the server.
Give http://www.w8forum.dk or http://www.thew8forum.dk a try.
Type it into the browser, and go from there.



_Modified by BlueSteW8 at 6:36 AM 3-8-2008_


----------

